# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ

## ggr

Eταιρία ηλεκτρονικών συστημάτων ασφαλείας, ζητεί ηλεκτρονικό για το τμήμα παραγωγής, για προγραμματισμό, έλεγχο και επισκευή πλακετών και χειρισμό μηχανής συναρμολόγησης SMD.

Απαιτούμενα προσόντα:

Πτυχίο ηλεκτρονικού , μέσης ή ανώτερης σχολής.
Καλή γνώση υπολογιστών.
Καλή γνώση αγγλικής τεχνικής ορολογίας.
Εμπειρία σε επισκευές πλακετών με εξαρτήματα τεχνολογίας SMD.
Eμπειρία στη χρήση οργάνων μέτρησης.
Απαραίτητη προϋπηρεσία σε αντίστοιχη θεση.
Υπευθυνότητα και συνέπεια.

Για πληροφορίες και βιογραφικά, στείλτε ΠΜ

----------

